# FBI agents are ready to revolt over the cozy Clinton probe



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it too much to hope that they do anything at all?

http://nypost.com/2016/10/06/fbi-agents-are-ready-to-revolt-over-the-cozy-clinton-pro

Where the hell is Elliot Ness when you him?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That story is 30 days old.

Plus, your link didn't work for me.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They need to get off their back sides. Put their careers on the line, and come forward before the people elect a criminal.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing is going to happen, the corruption goes to deep.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Robie said:


> That story is 30 days old.
> 
> Plus, your link didn't work for me.


Sad isn't it, everybody got sold a bill of goods Canny Commey got us all real good. Maybe they'll actually will revolt this time...

Maybe this one will work for you, I checked it...

FBI agents are ready to revolt over the cozy Clinton probe | New York Post


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will do nothing, other than what they are told to do.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> They need to get off their back sides. Put their careers on the line, and come forward before the people elect a criminal.


It must make the relatives of a boy or man that got killed in Iraq or Afghanistan absolutely insane that.....someone close to them gave their life for their country while others who are enjoying champagne and caviar, are busy selling their souls to destroy it.

And getting away with it.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can you say Constitutional Crisis? 

This has to stick in the craw of every honest LEO, Prosecutor, and Judge in this country.

I myself am absolutely appalled at the blatantness of the Corruption, this may shake us to the core.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> this may shake us to the core


I'm actually hoping it does.

I've said for many years that the only way this country is going to get back on some form of "right track" is through a big and bad catastrophe.

Either man-made or natural...doesn't matter.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's time to push the rest button!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The sickness of this government from corruption and nonexistent morality will follow the path of th Roman Empire. I pray I am wrong and God will provide us with the leaders to bring us right with Him. Short of that, things are going to get a whole lot worse and soon.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think , I hope I am wrong , we are in deep :vs_poop:, the witch has bought a seat in the white house .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It was said that a good part of the reason that the email investigation was reopened was due to Comey receiving over 100 resignation from FBI agents.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

FBI is worthless they cant even crack code on iphone , lets face it FBI is out dated


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

jerry49 said:


> FBI is worthless they cant even crack code on iphone , lets face it FBI is out dated


That is a good thing, last thing we need...I know the whole "if you are not doing anything wrong why worry" counter arguement but cybersecurity and privacy should be valued above all, I dont want some Deep State agency being able to scrape data from me at will like the NSA was doing prior to Snowden.

On the other hand, cracking an iPhone is a lot harder than guessing a passphrase - social engineering can get you a password but getting through the actual internal encryption is a lot harder.

iOS by default uses AES256 partner with SHA1 hashing - that is just the front end, the secret key is also tied with the Device UID which cannot be accessed through the firmware - even with the UID trying to build a Rainbow Table to Brute Force it would take decades.

Apple even has proven facts that attempting to guess a 4 digit pin via brute force would take 2.5 years, and almost 6 years using a simple 10 character password...in reality those are lowball figures - I have a 100gb file of possible passwords and hashes of them for network intrusion exercises within my organization and that still usually doesnt cut it

Even if you were to jailbreak the phone to bypass that front end passcode/password the data would still be inaccesible.

The private key is also embedded in the silcion - antitamper software will wipe the phone as will 10 incorrect attempts

In short: judging the feds as incomptent over an iPhone is unfair

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Some hacker cracked it for the FBI or FIB for 1.3 million. What a joke.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Dubyagee said:


> Some hacker cracked it for the FBI or FIB for 1.3 million. What a joke.


In all reality I have a strong feeling it was Apple themselves who did it on a one time basis for them

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most government employees do what most of us do in the private sector...they work everyday and hope to provide for their family and one day retire with a golden egg... in other words with enough money via a pension, IRA, 401 (k) etc to live comfortably. 

Government employees outnumber manufacturing employees in the USA. Most government employees will not say shit about shit. Nobody wants to loose the goose or the golden egg...


----------

